# "Callaloo" adrift, no rescue, Jan 4th



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Sailing cat "Callaloo" was reorted last night as adrift 20nms SW of St Martin. (I dont think it was a "Mayday" as the frequency was changed to 73 where if it was a mayday it should have stayed on 16)

Position at 18.30 17 49.58 n 063 19.55 w 

VHF contact was then lost.

No ships were diverted towards it, noCoast Guard ships headed over there.

Though its only 20 nms from St Martin and but a few from the north end of Saba its in quite an unfrequented area.

Now it will have drifted west of Saba Banks and have 1,000 nms till the next landfall.

I hope this one turns out ok.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, the only good thing is they will have plenty of searoom then.

Hope all comes out okay.


----------



## mustangchef (Sep 21, 2012)

how do you know this?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

lemme guess, the bluewater anchor didn't hold... neither did the cleat for the rode, sealed with butyl tape, over gelcoat that was done over epoxy into a backer plate made of UGH steel! Betcha the shrouds were swaged wrong too. Next he'll say is he saw the problem on his chartplotter when he zoomed in.

::: skulks away :::


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

mustangchef said:


> how do you know this?


VHF. MRCC Fort De France and Dutch Coast Guard both involved.
I havent heard anything more.

Do you know a cat called Callaloo?


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> VHF. MRCC Fort De France and Dutch Coast Guard both involved.
> I havent heard anything more.
> 
> Do you know a cat called Callaloo?


 Is this close enough?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The hair styles and clothes of the Audience are terrific. I think the slot it into the 1970's, maybe 1976.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

There's a Leopard 39 cat of the same name which charters out of the BVI. From their website,

_"Based in Tortola, British Virgin Islands, "Callaloo" is a 3 cabin/2 head owners version of the Roberston and Caine Leopard 39, designed by Morrelli and Melvin.

She is brand new to the Road Town fleet of the world's largest charter company and ready to take you on your Caribbean dream vacation.

As the owners, we are offering you several ways to save on charters. Click on the link above, or contact us anytime.

Chris and Liz (760) 634-1748 or [email protected]_"

Don't know if this is the same one heard on VHF.

Bill


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I've emailed and hope for a response.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Callaloo responded



> A delivery captain did have an incident on our boat recently off st Martin, but it was around January 11. The boat blew a head gasket in high seas, then lost a travelerer car as well.


See? Its when two things go wrong that things can get difficult.

Glad they are all ok!

Mark


----------

